# Ultra Light. Should I?



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been replacing some of my older gear while adding new stuff as well, and I am at a point where I have a couple of nice spinning combos and one nice baitcaster combo. All the rods are 6'6" medium rods and I've been thinking about adding something else. I've been looking at getting a little ultra light for wading the river. Most of my fishing lately has been wading the river and it seems like a little 5' ultra light would be nice to have in that situation. It would be a little easier to deal with within the constraints of river wading, and also would make the rockbass, and smaller smallies more fun. 

My problem is I've only ever really fished with medium gear in the 6' range and im a little uneasy on what happens in the event I hook into a fish in the 2+ lb range. I see posts on here quite often of people bringing in quite large fish with ultra light tackle but I would imagine there is some kind of learning curve with that. I got a good thing going on the river and I really dont want to start losing a bunch of fish when what im going overall is working pretty good...

So I guess, does it seem like an ultra light combo would be a good idea for a fella like myself?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

IMO I would get the UL set up. As far as a 2# fish or better you can compensate with line and where you set your drag, right? I would guess that an UL with 6#test on it would do just fine. However a 2# fish on that set up will feel like a 5# on a medium rod.

I say go for it!

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I may not completely know what I am talking about here..... but since you're asking for opinions, I'll share mine, as unpopular as it might turn out to be. I personally wouldn't go for an ultra light outfit unless you're strictly targeting pan fish. They're not very versatile for other species, and they really restrict you in lure choices. They do a few things well, like throwing real light lures, or protecting real light line, but that's about it. Most of the ones I have seen are far too limber for any kind of reliable hook set with a Texas rigged lure, or even a jig with a light fiber weed guard. They definitely don't have the power to turn any decent sized fish if you need to do so, and they don't have the power to move a fish out of cover so it's going to limit the kind of places you're going to be able to throw into. They do make small fish more fun, but if you get a bigger one on, you're going to be at the mercy of the fish. Which can be fun for you, but not so fun for the fish. I am sure there will be many that disagree. But you did ask for opinions


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> I may not completely know what I am talking about here..... but since you're asking for opinions, I'll share mine, as unpopular as it might turn out to be. I personally wouldn't go for an ultra light outfit unless you're strictly targeting pan fish. They're not very versatile for other species, and they really restrict you in lure choices. They do a few things well, like throwing real light lures, or protecting real light line, but that's about it. Most of the ones I have seen are far too limber for any kind of reliable hook set with a Texas rigged lure, or even a jig with a light fiber weed guard. They definitely don't have the power to turn any decent sized fish if you need to do so, and they don't have the power to move a fish out of cover so it's going to limit the kind of places you're going to be able to throw into. They do make small fish more fun, but if you get a bigger one on, you're going to be at the mercy of the fish. Which can be fun for you, but not so fun for the fish. I am sure there will be many that disagree. But you did ask for opinions


Hey Im open to any and all opinions. You brought up several good points that I hadn't thought about.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

"...wading the river and it seems like a little 5' ultra light would be nice to have in that situation."

You will love an ultra light...

It is so easy to use when wading in the river. I take mine down to the river with 1 box of lures, pliers, and clippers. It makes you very mobile and makes it enjoyable to fish when you do not have to worry about other stuff.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> I may not completely know what I am talking about here..... but since you're asking for opinions, I'll share mine, as unpopular as it might turn out to be. I personally wouldn't go for an ultra light outfit unless you're strictly targeting pan fish. They're not very versatile for other species, and they really restrict you in lure choices. They do a few things well, like throwing real light lures, or protecting real light line, but that's about it. Most of the ones I have seen are far too limber for any kind of reliable hook set with a Texas rigged lure, or even a jig with a light fiber weed guard. They definitely don't have the power to turn any decent sized fish if you need to do so, and they don't have the power to move a fish out of cover so it's going to limit the kind of places you're going to be able to throw into. They do make small fish more fun, but if you get a bigger one on, you're going to be at the mercy of the fish. Which can be fun for you, but not so fun for the fish. I am sure there will be many that disagree. But you did ask for opinions


I was river fishing with an ultra light rod two years ago and the smallmouth were snapping my line. The combo was great for rock bass and crappie but the bass were just punishing me. A light combo represents a better choice but those smallmouth will still give you a lot of problems.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I like light action better also. More versatile and a more solid hook set.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

celtic11 said:


> Hey Im open to any and all opinions. You brought up several good points that I hadn't thought about.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I totally understand why you're looking for a shorter rod for wading rivers and fishing from the bank in places that you may not be able to wade. It's a whole lot easier to cast in tight areas. I was doing a little research on the Bass Pro Shops website looking for shorter spinning rods that may fit what you're looking for. Not being sure of your price range I was looking for rods in the $40 to $50 range. The Bass Pro Shops brand Tourney Special ($49.99) isn't a bad rod for the money. I have one (a 5' 6" medium power bait casting model) that I use for topwaters and jerkbaits, and its a decent little rod. The Tourney Special is made with IM7 graphite so its fairly sensitive. They have a 5' 6" light power spinning rod, and a 5' 8" medium power spinning rod, both with a fast action, that might interest you. I've never used either of the spinning rods I mentioned, so I really hate suggesting something for someone to buy, when I'm not really familiar with the product I am suggesting. Especially since they are Bass Pro Shops brands and you can't hold them in your hands to actually check them out for yourself before you buy them. Unless of course you live close to a Bass Pro Shops store. 

Fishing gear is such a personal choice, I would hate to think that I steered somebody wrong and had them spend their hard earned money on something they don't like. So it's just something to give you an idea of what I would be looking for if I were looking for a similar set up to what you are looking for.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> I totally understand why you're looking for a shorter rod for wading rivers and fishing from the bank in places that you may not be able to wade. It's a whole lot easier to cast in tight areas. I was doing a little research on the Bass Pro Shops website looking for shorter spinning rods that may fit what you're looking for. Not being sure of your price range I was looking for rods in the $40 to $50 range. The Bass Pro Shops brand Tourney Special ($49.99) isn't a bad rod for the money. I have one (a 5' 6" medium power bait casting model) that I use for topwaters and jerkbaits, and its a decent little rod. The Tourney Special is made with IM7 graphite so its fairly sensitive. They have a 5' 6" light power spinning rod, and a 5' 8" medium power spinning rod, both with a fast action, that might interest you. I've never used either of the spinning rods I mentioned, so I really hate suggesting something for someone to buy, when I'm not really familiar with the product I am suggesting. Especially since they are Bass Pro Shops brands and you can't hold them in your hands to actually check them out for yourself before you buy them. Unless of course you live close to a Bass Pro Shops store.
> 
> Fishing gear is such a personal choice, I would hate to think that I steered somebody wrong and had them spend their hard earned money on something they don't like. So it's just something to give you an idea of what I would be looking for if I were looking for a similar set up to what you are looking for.


Yeah a 5'6" light action might be a better choice, and luckily for me I will be going to Bass Pro Shops in rossford this weekend so I will get to check some stuff out. I have one BPS brand spinning combo already. I think its called a Viper, but it was on sale for $39.99 last time I was there and is a pretty nice setup. Thanks for the pointers.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If you go UL you'll never regret it. The benefits will outweigh the risks. Get a reel with a spare spool. Line up with 4# and 8# if you like. Use extra sharp hooks and keep your sharpener handy. Stream fish usually hook themselves with little effort (big hooksets are not required). You'll have no problem with the average catch. When you get a larger fish, it's time to show your fishin' chops. Have a forgiving drag set, keep the rod up, walk toward the fish if needed. Try to keep 'em out of cover.
The lighter line should entice more fish which will make up for the ones you may lose. All in all, it's what fishing is all about, "the fight". A very rewarding sense of satisfaction. Ultra-light fishing rocks! --Tim


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

If I'm not catfishin', I'm using an ultralight, whether it is a UL fly rod or a UL spinning rod. I'd say go for it - it is a blast. Once you learn it, you won't have any problem with most fish because you'll know how to fight them with the setup properly set up. My favorite spinning outfit is a G.Loomis 1 piece UL rod, 5'6", with a texas handle, mated to a pflueger patriarch reel and it has 8# Cabelas ripcord SI braid. No problems handling largemouth or smallmouth or whatever. My second favorite outfit is a 5' St. Croix with a shimano sustaine reel, and my third fave is another St Croix rod (Triumph) in 5' with a shimano sahara. My wife and daughter also only fish ultralight. I also have an obsession for UL crankbaits and spinners too...
[/COLOR] 
In three words - go for it!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

So if I do get an ultralight setup, Im thinking I might run some braid on it. I've not dealt much with braid so I don't even know if this would be a good application. Is there any reason I shouldn't run braid on an ultralight, and if I do run braid, do I just find the lb test that matches the diameter of the recommended line sizes on the reel? Like if it recommends using 6 lb. Test and that has a diameter of. 09 (I have no idea if it does or not), could I use whatever lb braid has the same diameter, like 20?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I love my UL setup. Largest fish I landed was a 4lb largemouth. My buddy landed a 21" channel on his while bass fishing. 

I think I spooled it with 6lb Suffix, might have been 8lb. Very, very fun combo. It's just the cheap Berkley Cherrywood/Abu Garcia combo at Dick's. Costs like $40?


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Briad is fine on the UL, and go with line the same diameter as the mono you would use. Just remember that you can't use the rod to break off a hangup, or you will learn a hard lesson. Most light wire hooks on UL lures will bend out for you though. If you need to break it off, wrap it around a pair of pliers or a piece of wood and pull to avoid cutting your hands.

Longer UL rods are more fun than short rods. It gives the fish more leverage to pull, and also moves more line on the hook set and does better at keeping fish hooked up. But, if the confines of your streams require the use of short rods, then use what you need to get the job done.

Joe


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

caught on 4.5 foot ugly stick with 4 pound test. I have always preferred light tackle fishing.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I use a 4'6" ugly stik with 8 lb test and love it. I've caught everything from 5lb cats to 6 or 7 lb pike with this setup. Just make sure that you use a reel with a good drag on it.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

bjpatrick said:


> I was river fishing with an ultra light rod two years ago and the smallmouth were snapping my line. The combo was great for rock bass and crappie but the bass were just punishing me. A light combo represents a better choice but those smallmouth will still give you a lot of problems.


learn how to use your drag.....i catch carp on a micro rod
















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well I ended up picking up a 5'6" Light action abu Garcia cardinal and pairing it with a little Mitchell Avocet II reel. I don't know much about the Mitchell reels but it seemed like a decent little reel for $20. Can't wait to catch some rock bass on this thing. 

Also, I went with just a trilene 6lb mono for now. Might switch over to braid at some point but this will work to get me started.

Its not an UL but I think it'll be a nice combo to break me in on lighter gear than I'm accustomed to.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I run 10lb power pro on my ul and I love it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

47dipseydivers said:


> I run 10lb power pro on my ul and I love it
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was initially planning on putting braid on this rod, but everyone recommends power pro and the only braid this walmart sells is Spiderwire. I know some other stores around me that sell the power pro so I'll probably pick some of that up in the future. I needed the 6lb mono to spool first and tie on the braid anyways.

Any recommendations on how much mono to spool before going to the braid?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't put mono on first I use a piece of electrical tape wrapped around the spool never had a problem doing it like that

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

47dipseydivers said:


> I don't put mono on first I use a piece of electrical tape wrapped around the spool never had a problem doing it like that
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah I've heard about that method too but I kind of like the idea of getting more bang for my buck with the power pro by not using to spool the part of the reel ill never get into. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess I never thought about that when I used to put mono on first I'd do enough to cover the spool and a little extra

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

